# Extra Virgin Olive Oil vs. Fish Oil?



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Gus eats Kirkland Nature's Domain grain-free Turkey and Sweet Potato dry food. Because he's a bit of a picky eater, I've been mixing in some Kirkland Super Premium Lamb and Rice canned food and topping it off with a few splashes of Extra Virgin olive oil. He likes it and up until now there have been no problems, but for the past week or so he's suddenly become extremely itchy. No fleas. It's worse when the weather is hot or humid.

I see on this forum that most folks give their dogs fish oil. Would that be better for his skin and coat than the olive oil I've been using?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since dogs have a hard time digesting olive oil (their digestive tracts aren't long enough), the answer is yes.
Even better is krill oil, which they metabolize 5 times better than fish oil.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I give Bree @ 8 months 1tsp of extra virgin coconut oil in her food twice a day(I also take it and use it on my skin, nails and hair). I also add 1 Fish oil, 1200 mg in am with food. I will be switching her to Krill oil which we also are taking. Bree swims everyday in our pool and has a beautiful shiny coat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

May I chime in and ask where you guys buy the krill oil and fish oil. Do you guys buy the liquid from the pet store or do you just give them the gel caps from the local pharmacy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I buy my fish oil gel capsules capsules, krill oil gel capsules and extra virgin olive oil from Costco. I have also bought from Vitacost.com
When we take are vitamins Bree gets right in line. She loves the capsules and her coconut oil!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Oops. I meant to say extra virgin coconut oil..Their olive oil is awesome too! Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Thanks so she Sadie should be fine to have a regular fish oil capsule that i would take myself 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

As long as it is high quality. Here is a good article on fish oil and coconut oil for dogs.
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/coconut-oil-vs-fish-oil/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I started giving Jige a tb spoon of lard in the morning. Not sure why but his coat is not as soft as it was. Wondering if it was the switch from Native Dog Food to Fromm or the extra swimming he is doing.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I give Buddy Fish oil or Coconut oil- Really it depends on my mood.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I decided to call my vet and ask them what would be best because Sadie has ichthyosis her skin is so sensitive and I want to give her the best possible oil. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I would ask your vet about lard since it is a saturated fat. Extra virgin coconut oil and fish or krill oil are the best.
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/coconut-oil-vs-fish-oil/
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

